# photoshop CS5 issue



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Minor problem popped up in Photoshop today. Normally I scan some files and save as a .ps file, then use distiller to make different pdf's from the .ps file, depending on the use. Anyways, normally I would print to a .ps file, and have done this over and over countless times, though today, the print dialogue box does not pop up. I click "print settings" and all that happens is the "print" button in the bottom right flashes blue, but no screen pops up.








Running latest updates of CS5 as well as Snow Leopard. Any thoughts to whats going on?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Does this persist after a restart?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Does this persist after a restart?


It does, and it seem to system wide and more to do with the xerox drivers. I cant print from any application to our xerox, be it directly printing or just printing to hold. 

I had just done a 10.6.8 update, not sure if that broke the drivers. I can print to our harlequin rip no problem, but xerox is right out.

Seems everyone is having this issue. Now there is a work around, but it does not work for me

"Apple's 10.6.8 update has caused some printers to break (printers that have been working fine for years), and we are looking for a resolution to this from Apple. For users who are seeing this problem in the field and can't wait for a fix from Apple, there is a workaround. 

This workaround consists of adding a *cupsSNMPSupplies: False line to a ppd file in the /etc/cups/ppd folder. You’ll need administrative privileges to perform this workaround. Detailed steps are outlined below.

For this example we will use ColorPrinter as the name of the printer affected by the 10.6.8 update.

1. From the Finder menu choose Go, then Go to Folder…
2. Enter /etc/cups/ppd in the Go to Folder dialog box and choose Go.
3. Find the ppd named ColorPrinter.ppd. (This is the same name as the ColorPrinter in Print and Fax with a .ppd extension. )
4. Drag the ColorPrinter.ppd to the Desktop.
5. Open the ColorPrinter.ppd with TextEdit.
6. At the end of the PPD add the following line exactly as written: *cupsSNMPSupplies: False
7. Save the modified ColorPrinter.ppd to the Desktop.
8. From the /etc/cups/ppd folder, move the original ColorPrinter.ppd to the trash. Authenticate when prompted. 
9. Drag the modified ColorPrinter.ppd from the Desktop to the /etc/cups/ppd folder. Authenticate when prompted.
10. Printing should now work as expected. (You may have to start the print queue if it was previously paused.)"

I find the /etc/cups/ppd folder, but there is no ColorPrinter.ppd in there, just the ppd's for my printers. Anyone have an idea on what I should do next?



***** Edit 
I found a solution, not sure if this will only work with xerox printers, as it seems to be an issue with network printers as a whole. There is an installer I downloaded that replaced certain back end files to the versions in 10.6.7

Worked for me, I am now able to print normally.

electro-music.com :: View topic - OS X 10.6.8 update kills network printing + a solution

If you scroll down in that link you will see a post by elektro80, he has a download for both the installer and uninstaller in the post after that.


----------

